

Show HN: A custom PHP cycling news aggregator - khankens
http://bikene.ws

======
khankens
Threw this together over a couple of weekends for fun. It's kind of a cross
between HN and /. - I'm trying for more of an editorial voice and some eye
candy. I'd love some feedback if anybody has a minute :)

